# 5KTQ Coolant Temp gauge not working



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

I have heard that most of hte times it's the sensor on the motor (I've been told that it's got 4 pins?)
Can anyone tell me if I can test it with a multimeter or another testing method?
Thanks


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 5KTQ Coolant Temp gauge not working (KARMANN_16V)*

This 4-pin sensor is almost always the cause of a non-functioning gauge...The new replacement sensors are 3-pins, the 4th pin is left out, it is a 12v ignition feed (black/blue wire) that is no longer necessary for the multi-temp switch to function...
Pic:








#035919369L


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: 5KTQ Coolant Temp gauge not working (nuugen)*

Thanks alot nuugen








Who carries the new type sensor? Dealer or other suppliers?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 5KTQ Coolant Temp gauge not working (KARMANN_16V)*

Forget the stealer, it is over 100.00







!! 
Go here:
http://www.impexfap.com/ 
65 bucks, but I have also seen them on e-bay for ~35.00


----------

